# Looking for shirts.



## Kemo3ce (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm looking for sleeveless poly shirts v neck. If someone can let me know.. TIA!


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

Boy do I hear ya! Been searching and searching myself. My crew are outdorsey and I can not do cotton, (cotton kills), blends would be ok, but trying to find the poly, tagless, tanks is a nightmare! I'll be watching this thread with hopes.


----------



## DivaB (Feb 21, 2014)

Can anyone please help us with this question? I'm finding some but where is the best place and price for them, because what I'm finding is seems too high


----------



## Ice Titan (May 10, 2013)

Go to Alphabroder.com and check them out, they have thousands of blanks!


----------



## Ryan87500 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ice Titan said:


> Go to Alphabroder.com and check them out, they have thousands of blanks!



Great recommendation.


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

hi there,
check on this link Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters & Importers from the world's largest online B2B marketplace-Alibaba.com .


----------



## Kemo3ce (Feb 23, 2014)

I found what I was looking for thanks everyone.. I opened an account at Augusta sports? I was looking for a jersey and they had exactly what I was looking for..


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
which kind of jersey you are looking for?


----------



## shreyasin799 (Oct 7, 2016)

sindhu g n said:


> hi there,
> check on this link Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters & Importers from the world's largest online B2B marketplace-Alibaba.com .


its nice..


----------

